# Mit Scanner eine txt Datei lesen



## swerflash (28. Okt 2005)

Hi,

ich habe eine Textdatei erstellt. Zb: test.txt in der Zb folgendes steht:

Test Zeile 1
Test Zeile 2
Test Zeile 3
Test Zeile 4
etc...

Jetzt möchte ich mit Hilfe von Scanner Klasse diese Datei lesen und mir kompletten Inhalt der Datei auf der Console anzeigen.

Ich habe folgendes versucht, was aber nicht funktionierte: 

```
Scanner loadScanner = new Scanner(new File("C:\\test.txt"));
loadScanner.hasNextLine();
System.out.println(loadScanner);
```

Kann mir jemand aufschreiben wie das richtig geht?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Beni (28. Okt 2005)

Schau dir mal das Konzept der Schleife an :wink:


```
while( irgendwasPassendes ){
  System.out.println( loadScanner.next() );
}
```


----------



## bygones (28. Okt 2005)

der code ist unsinnig

mit hasNextLine überprüfst du einfach ob es nochwas gibt - sonst machst du damit nix.

den scanner auszugeben ruft dann die toString Methode der Klasse Scanner auf - also auch nicht die infos die du haben willst

schau dir http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/util/Scanner.html an - da isses beschrieben


----------

